# How do I view a list of manual TPCs and who marked the items down?



## LUNCHpod (Dec 10, 2021)

Is this something only ETL-APs can view, or is there something on Workbench/Greenfield? I also can't find any official policy on how markdowns are supposed to work, and if it's in the policy if we can buy items that we marked down.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2021)

I thought TPC was only possible for perishables?


----------



## LUNCHpod (Dec 11, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> I thought TPC was only possible for perishables?


It is (though I've also seen the odd toilet paper and whatnot). There is just someone who is doing some weird markdowns at my store.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 11, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> I thought TPC was only possible for perishables?



You can markdown anything. We're supposed to for online only items and damaged packages. Note: you are not supposed to for the random NOP stuff the DC sends us, but that doesn't stop my TL from doing it anyway.


----------



## azure (Dec 11, 2021)

Greenfield


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> You can markdown anything. We're supposed to for online only items and damaged packages. Note: you are not supposed to for the random NOP stuff the DC sends us, but that doesn't stop my TL from doing it anyway.


Talking specifically about TPC…


----------

